# Panduit opticam single mode fiber



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Only real difference comes when doing anaerobic and epoxy terminations. There is a 3rd wet polish on single mode connectors, I'd also recommend a 400x scope with oblique and coaxial led settings. That way you can be sure that the termination is sound, the camera type scopes are also pretty helpful... You can take pics of the end face to add to your redlines.

If you are just using opticams, you should have the same process.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

For stripping, I like the ideal orange handled fiber strippers, I think all the others are junk!


----------



## wisparky (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Does anyone else use "crimp style ends"? They were recommended by our supplier for single mode, he said often people have a hard time getting panduits to test out for single mode fiber.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

wisparky said:


> Thanks for the advice, Does anyone else use "crimp style ends"? They were recommended by our supplier for single mode, he said often people have a hard time getting panduits to test out for single mode fiber.


Years ago I used 3M Fibrlok. The trick was to have your light meter hooked up to the field side fiber and tweek the fiber while observing the light meter for minimal db loss.


----------



## wisparky (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll post more when I see them. He said he would send them along with the panduits for us to try, apparently there are no extra tools required for this style crimping.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

wisparky said:


> Thanks for the advice, Does anyone else use "crimp style ends"? They were recommended by our supplier for single mode, he said often people have a hard time getting panduits to test out for single mode fiber.


The quickest and most consistent terminations for single mode are splice on pigtails. They are factory polished and test consistently well even at 10 gig. I've always preferred anaerobic terminations, but I've done 1000's of them in the field and have developed and refined my polishing skills. Most guys are inconsistent at best doing figure 8's because they don't see much of it which is why fusion spliced pigtails are often spec'd out. The most dummy proof terminations are the mechanical splice/crimp style. They often don't test out well enough in my experience for 10 gig connections. It's just the simple fact that light has a harder time getting through a cleaved end face and through a bunch of jelly. IF you do a lot of this work I suggest getting some training on the hand polishing and fusion splicing methods as those 2 are primarily what I've seen spec'd on major data centers and like facilities.


----------



## wisparky (Feb 15, 2012)

JW Splicer said:


> The quickest and most consistent terminations for single mode are splice on pigtails. They are factory polished and test consistently well even at 10 gig. I've always preferred anaerobic terminations, but I've done 1000's of them in the field and have developed and refined my polishing skills. Most guys are inconsistent at best doing figure 8's because they don't see much of it which is why fusion spliced pigtails are often spec'd out. The most dummy proof terminations are the mechanical splice/crimp style. They often don't test out well enough in my experience for 10 gig connections. It's just the simple fact that light has a harder time getting through a cleaved end face and through a bunch of jelly. IF you do a lot of this work I suggest getting some training on the hand polishing and fusion splicing methods as those 2 are primarily what I've seen spec'd on major data centers and like facilities.


I appreciate the advice, unfortunately quite a few other coworkers are trained in anaerobic splicing and training is not held often in my area. I'm always on the lookout for a learning opportunity nearby though!


----------

